# Kenya/Malindi Dez.2014-Jan.2015



## rainbowrunner (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
war jetzt zum x-ten Male (genau weiß ich es gar nicht mehr) in Malindi/ Kenya zum alljährlichen 
3-wöchigen Big Game Fishing Urlaub, traditionell über Weihnachten/Neujahr. Gebucht hatte ich über *Andree`s Angelreisen*, deren Inhaber ich persönlich kenne (wohnen nur ein Katzensprung von mir entfernt) und mit denen ich schon einige Touren schöne Angelreisen unternommen habe.
Im Paket 6 gecharterte 10 Stunden Ausfahrten mit dem Boot „Eclare“ (31' Aquabelle 2 ford sabre 212 diesel engines) aus der bekannten KINGFISHER-Flotte in Malindi. KINGFISHER hatte dieses Jahr nur noch 3 Boote im Rennen, gegenüber 6 im vorherigen Jahr. Der durch terroristische Anschläge und durch Ebola gebeutelte Kontinent Afrika hat mit starkem Rückgang des Tourismus zu kämpfen, was sich auch an der Angler-Front bemerkbar macht.
Nach zwei Tagen akklimatisieren im schönen *Coral Key Beach Resort*





ging es dann am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag zum ersten Mal raus auf den Indischen Ozean. Die Boote lagen diesmal nicht vor Malindi, sondern im benachbarten Ort Watamu, was sogar günstiger ist, denn die Fischgründe sind von dort aus noch schneller zu erreichen. Herrliche Morgenstimmung am kilometerlangen Sand-/Korallen-Strand von Watamu und freudige Erwartung ließen die Müdigkeit nach gefeierter Nacht verschwinden.





Nach herzlicher Begrüßung mit alten Bekannten der Kingfisher Flotte (auf deren Boote ich alle schon Mal gefischt habe) war es dann soweit, mit dem Dingi raus zu den verankerten Booten.

*

*

Die See war kabbelig, zu dieser Jahreszeit eher ungewöhnlich. Gott sei Dank habe ich mit Seekrankheit nichts zu tun, und Captain Swabri äußerte sich sehr überzeugend: „We will catch the fish today.“ Die Fangmethode war „Trolling“, und es dauerte nicht lange, bis erste Bonitos, Yellowfin-Tunas und Doraden an Bord waren. 

*

*

Gegen Mittag kam dann der entscheidende Biss eines Stripped Marlin von ca. 100kg, den ich sicher landen konnte und anschließend released wurde. Leider gelang mir auf Grund des hohen Seegangs kein Foto (man konnte sich kaum auf den Beinen halten). Nachdem Tagging des Fisches wurde der Haken noch im Wasser gelöst, und er konnte unverletzt wieder in seinem Element verschwinden. 





Als Ersatz ein Foto meines Striped Marlin vom letzten Jahr, der praktisch in Größe identisch war. Zielfisch Marlin schon am ersten Angeltag erfüllt, die Freude war entsprechend groß! Bis zum Nachmittag gab es noch einige Bonitos und Yellowfin Tunas und einen weiteren Run mit einem Stripped Marlin, den ich leider nicht gewann.





Einziger Wehrmutstropfen war, dass ich mein Sonnenöl für die Fahrt vergessen hatte (es lag wohl behütet im Hotel), was mir einen heftigen Sonnenbrand an den Unterschenkeln einbrachte, die nicht unter das Verdeck passten und in der Sonne baumelten. Aber dazu komme ich später noch. 
Ich hatte mir meine Fischerei so eingerichtet, dass immer zwei Tage zwischen den Trips, die ja auch sehr anstrengend sind, liegen. Es gibt ja auch noch andere Annehmlichkeiten in Kenya. 
So ging es dann auch in den nächsten Trip, bei ähnlichen Bedingungen wie zuvor, allerdings ein anderes Fanggebiet näher der Küste, in dem die See etwas ruhiger war. Diesmal hatte ich noch die Tochter meiner Freundin mit an Bord, die aber schon nach Zeit aufgrund des Seegangs kränkelte. Hatte wohl noch nicht genug vom letzten Jahr, als es Ihr ähnlich erging. Aber Mutig!!! *:q*

*

*

Zweimal hatten wir Black Marlins hinter dem Köder, die wir aber nicht zum überzeugenden Biss überreden konnten.
Bis zum Nachmittag gab es neben ein paar üblichen Beifängen nichts zu holen, bis es dann *last minute* doch noch einen run mit einem Sailfish gab. Den konnte ich sicher landen und war mit 37kg ein beachtliches Exemplar (Durchschnitt liegt bei 20kg). Leider konnten wir Ihn nicht releasen, da verletzt, und so kam er an den Galgen. Ende gut, alles gut! :vik:










Nach ausgiebigen Silvesterfeierlichkeiten ging es dann erst am 2. Januar zum nächsten Trip. Wieder kabbelige See, wie zuvor, was die Fischerei nicht unbedingt begünstigt. Die Tochter meiner Freundin wagte es erneut mich zu begleiten. Mutig, wie ich schon sagte.
Wieder gab es die üblichen Beifänge von Bonitos, Doraden und Yellowfin Tunas und hatten Kontakt zu einem Stripped Marlin, einem Blue Marlin und Sailfischen, die wieder nicht den finalen Biss tätigten. War halt schwierig bei der kabbeligen See. Diesmal ging es ohne Billfish nach Hause.

Die nächsten 3 Ausfahrten verliefen ähnlich bei weiterhin kabbeliger See und Kontakten zu Marlinen und Sailfischen, ja sogar einen Hammerhai, die alle leider nicht gelandet werden konnten. Beifänge üblicher Art gab es immer, auch ein schöner Barrakuda war dabei. Außerdem versuchte ich auch noch Bottom Fishing während der heißen Mittagssonne. Dies bescherte mir einen super Grouper , sowie einige kleinere Amberjacks.















Alles in allem war es wieder eine wunderschöne Zeit in Malindi. Sicherlich hätte die Fischerei noch erfolgreicher sein können, wäre die See etwas ruhiger gewesen und nicht so aufgewühlt. Unüblich zu der Zeit, wie ich schon sagte. Das muss man so nehmen, wie es kommt. An der kenianischen Küste hat man eigentlich Fanggarantie für eine ganze Palette von Fischarten, was ich auch über die Jahre bestätigen kann. Fast das ganze Jahr über mit Ausnahme der Monate April-Juni. Dann ist Regenzeit und die Boote werden für die kommende Saison gewartet. Der nächste Trip über die Jahrewende ist bereits eingeplant. Dauert leider noch ein bisschen! 

Ich habe allerdings ein schmerzhaftes Andenken aus Kenia mitgebracht. Den Sonnenbrand an den Unterschenkeln, der mir immer noch zu schaffen macht, selbst nach so langer Zeit. Selber schuld, wie kann man nur das Sonnenöl vergessen…|kopfkrat

*

*

Gruß und tight lines, rainbowrunner |wavey:


----------



## NedRise (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kenya/Malindi Dez.2014-Jan.2015*

Hey Rainbowrunner,

schöner Bericht, und der fieseste Sonnenbrand den ich je gesehen habe.

Mittlerweile abgeheilt?

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## W-Lahn (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kenya/Malindi Dez.2014-Jan.2015*

Petri zu den Traumfischen! 
Das ist wirklich ein sehr fieser Sonnenbrand, den würde ich an deiner Stelle mal einem Dermatologen zeigen...


----------



## rainbowrunner (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kenya/Malindi Dez.2014-Jan.2015*

Ist Gott sei Dank jetzt komplett abgeheilt. Hat aber lange genug gedauert.


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kenya/Malindi Dez.2014-Jan.2015*

Danke fürs mitnehmen!


----------



## Tortugaf (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kenya/Malindi Dez.2014-Jan.2015*

Schöner Bericht, vielen Dank.

G. Frank


----------



## rainbowrunner (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kenya/Malindi Dez.2014-Jan.2015*

Was ist mit meinen Bildern im Bericht geschehen??? 
 Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Kotzi (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kenya/Malindi Dez.2014-Jan.2015*

Da du die extern hochgeladen und hier eingebunden hast
wurden die wahrscheinlich vom Seitenbetreiber nach
einer gewissen Frist gelöscht.


----------



## rainbowrunner (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kenya/Malindi Dez.2014-Jan.2015*

Möglich... Habe gerade die Bilder wieder eingefügt. Mal sehen ob die bleiben.

 Fliege am Sonntag wieder für knapp 4 Wochen nach Kenia, 8x10Std. Ausfahrten gebucht und eine 36 Std. zur North Kenia Bank. Bericht folgt...


----------



## rainbowrunner (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kenya/Malindi Dez.2014-Jan.2015*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Da du die extern hochgeladen und hier eingebunden hast
> wurden die wahrscheinlich vom Seitenbetreiber nach
> einer gewissen Frist gelöscht.



Das wäre schade! Da macht man sich die Arbeit und dann werden sie gelöscht. Schon sch....!


----------



## Kotzi (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kenya/Malindi Dez.2014-Jan.2015*

Steht aber in den Hostervereinbarungen, hat
halt Gründe wieso es umsonst ist.
Im Board selber kann man sie auch Uploaden, dann 
bleiben sie auch erhalten.
So werden sie nach einiger Zeit wieder gelöscht.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg im Urlaub!


----------

